# joeten Promoted to Hardware Manager



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Please congradulate joeten on his promotion to Hardware Manager


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

congratulations! well done


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Good work.:thumb: I don't spend much time in Hardware, but I'm sure you earned it.:smile:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Nice work Joeten:thumb:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations, Joe!!!!

John


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

WOOOOT Way to Go!!


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

Congratulations


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Congrats Joeten! Well Earned!! :smile:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Congrats, joeten! I guess Glasgow is a bit chilly this time of year... you could use that extra heavy coat, eh?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Congrats Joe !

BG


----------



## Thrall (Feb 19, 2011)

Congratulations Joe. Well done :thumb:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats Joe!



GZ said:


> Congrats, joeten! I guess Glasgow is a bit chilly this time of year... you could use that extra heavy coat, eh?


About 12C at the moment - almost summer...:grin:


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Well deserved Joe! Congratz!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Congrats Joeten, it's deserved


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks folks appreciate the kind words


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Congrats Joeten!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank you Ian


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow. Two in 2 months. Fantastic


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

Well done mate! Congrats


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks guys 
corday I like the visuals lol


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Sorry for the belated Congrats Joe, life has been very hectic for me. 

Well deserved promotion.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank you 2xg


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Sorry Boss, I missed this somehow, mea culpa







......

Anyway, many congratulations Joe, well earned and long deserved








......


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank you kindly WereBo


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Joe, I thought you already were a purple, now Corday reminds me this is another step up, well done.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks jenae


----------

